

Commodore is back, now running Linux - DiabloD3
http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_OS_Vision.aspx

======
mvkel
An OS designed by programmers. What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
beej71
If you're lucky enough to be a programmer, very little!

